# Do you have a cat room? If so let's have a look.



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's Jenny & Crumpets room


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

The whole house belongs to my cats!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

What a lovely cat room 

My lot have a single bed and tv in theirs....also know as the spare room/my room when o/h is watching footie


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

It's also their chill out room

Humans not allowed!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Not my cat room, but posted over on Cat Crap
Cat playground for my two moggies and Bengal kitten - YouTube
I bet your two would love those climbing poles!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes the conservatory in the summer and the rest of the house during the cold months


----------

